# Fall away rest on a recurve???



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

I think it would depend on how it's set-up. 
I've seen some drop aways that "lock" in the upright position as you start to draw, then drop away as the arrow moves forward over it. Something that works on that principle may work for recurve/fingers.


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes you can and you can use fobs on a recurve to


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=9n6u8VlLQC8

this guy describes the method to using fall-aways on recurves and fobs

and shows you how the shoot


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, the FOBs were the reason I was thinking about it.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

The trap door rest or any other inertia rest


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I guess I've never really seen the point of fall away rests on target bows. Or really on any bow for that matter. Not one of the top target archers I know use one.

And my standard has always been that the fewer moving parts the better. If something can go wrong (and there's a lot that can go wrong with a fall away rest) it will, and at the absolute worst moment too.

Proper tuning with a reasonable setup is all anyone needs to get good fletching clearance, so why bother with something that moves around on you?

Not to mention that a fingers shooter needs to be using a plunger, and the only fall-away style rest I know of for finger shooters is the Cavalier with the magnet reversed, but even that's seems like a lot of trouble for no good reason.

What am I missing here?

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> I guess I've never really seen the point of fall away rests on target bows. Or really on any bow for that matter. Not one of the top target archers I know use one.
> 
> And my standard has always been that the fewer moving parts the better. If something can go wrong (and there's a lot that can go wrong with a fall away rest) it will, and at the absolute worst moment too.
> 
> ...


agreed-if you don't have some side pressure, you are going to get some funky arrow flight. We all shoot fall aways on our hunting compound rigs-when Liz decided to set up her last Hoyt compound she asked all the top shooters-Jeff Button was one I remember, and they all told her to use a launcher rather than a FA.

I like the cavalier stick on rest and their Elite. I shot ARE for a couple years but I cannot stand the fact that if the wire breaks you are out 20 dollars while on the cavaliers, its a couple dollars to replace the wire


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I guess I've never really seen the point of fall away rests on target bows. Or really on any bow for that matter. Not one of the top target archers I know use one.
> 
> And my standard has always been that the fewer moving parts the better. If something can go wrong (and there's a lot that can go wrong with a fall away rest) it will, and at the absolute worst moment too.
> 
> ...


I believe that the end result desired here is to use the FOB with a recurve for 3D. Interesting concept.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I considered putting a flexible arm (c.f. Cavalier Free Flyte) on a NAP QT dropaway rest, to use on my Ultratec for fingers and Fobs. Haven't gotten around to it, but it wouldn't be impossible. . .

I'd think putting a proper plunger on a dropaway would give far too much inertia to the moving element to be effective. But I suppose if you use the stiff plunger method of tuning (replacing the flexible arm with a rigid one), then the exact amount of flex would be irrelevant. 

Anyone want to give me a research grant for the summer? :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> I considered putting a flexible arm (c.f. Cavalier Free Flyte) on a NAP QT dropaway rest, to use on my Ultratec for fingers and Fobs. Haven't gotten around to it, but it wouldn't be impossible. . .
> 
> I'd think putting a proper plunger on a dropaway would give far too much inertia to the moving element to be effective. But I suppose if you use the stiff plunger method of tuning (replacing the flexible arm with a rigid one), then the exact amount of flex would be irrelevant.
> 
> Anyone want to give me a research grant for the summer? :wink:


You talkin about a fall away plunger to clear the FOB here as well:wink:


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> You talkin about a fall away plunger to clear the FOB here as well:wink:


Well I propose the idea, but I don't really see it as viable. Unless... you put a tiny magnet on the arm, and have the pressure supplied by a powerful magnet on the riser (hmmmmmm......). I think a simple leaf type spring would be much simpler to implement.

Or did I talk about it somewhere else, and completely forget about it???  I thought I had kept that idea safely hidden in my mind and cabal of tinkerers...:wink:

-James

EDIT- Oh, the other problem I could see would be with the FOB interfering with a finger release. Perhaps long nocks would take care of this, or perhaps there would need to be a minor redesign to the product itself.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Well I propose the idea, but I don't really see it as viable. Unless... you put a tiny magnet on the arm, and have the pressure supplied by a powerful magnet on the riser (hmmmmmm......). I think a simple leaf type spring would be much simpler to implement.
> 
> Or did I talk about it somewhere else, and completely forget about it???  I thought I had kept that idea safely hidden in my mind and cabal of tinkerers...:wink:
> 
> ...


I warched the video and was thinking "why don't you just move the darn fob up an inch?" Not like were dealing with a tapered shaft here or something.

Well, as I read your post and spotted back through the thread I started thinking that if you have a fall away rest you can use that action to synchronize and trigger a plunger retract as well. Interesting experiment in mechanics, but I fear much ado about nothing unless there is some significant gain to be had with the FOB itself.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> I warched the video and was thinking "why don't you just move the darn fob up an inch?" Not like were dealing with a tapered shaft here or something.
> 
> Well, as I read your post and spotted back through the thread I started thinking that if you have a fall away rest you can use that action to synchronize and trigger a plunger retract as well. Interesting experiment in mechanics, but I fear much ado about nothing unless there is some significant gain to be had with the FOB itself.


Well, as far as the gain with the FOB, that can be seen best with a broadhead (sharp razor-y thing on front :wink, which was my intended use. For target, I dunno if it's worth it.

Hmm... My worry would be that overcoming the spring tension on a plunger, in addition to the rest of the fall-away mechanism, you would need to use a fair amount (perhaps 2X, or even more?) the amount of energy compared to a normal dropaway. Assuming we're using a compound, would that be enough to negatively affect tuning, assuming we're attaching the cord to the limbs (Limbdriver style) or one of the cables or cable slide?
On a recurve, would it overcome the inertial force that the rest would use to drop away?
*shrug*


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Well, as far as the gain with the FOB, that can be seen best with a broadhead (sharp razor-y thing on front :wink, which was my intended use. For target, I dunno if it's worth it.
> 
> Hmm... My worry would be that overcoming the spring tension on a plunger, in addition to the rest of the fall-away mechanism, you would need to use a fair amount (perhaps 2X, or even more?) the amount of energy compared to a normal dropaway. Assuming we're using a compound, would that be enough to negatively affect tuning, assuming we're attaching the cord to the limbs (Limbdriver style) or one of the cables or cable slide?
> On a recurve, would it overcome the inertial force that the rest would use to drop away?
> *shrug*


I'm thinking strickly recurve, and in this case timing is everything. A plunger within a plunger where the entire plunger body is in a spring loaded sleeve so that when the rest drops forward it kicks a sear which allows the plunger to shoot out of the way. Really shouldnt take that much force as to retract a plunger would not take much spring tension. That same spring tension, could of course be used to tune the delay of the plunger retraction.

So now we get to set up our recurve by spineing the arrows tuning the plunger to the arrow now we can tune the drop away to get the correct timing and then re tune the plunger retraction timing. 

Piece of cake:wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> I believe that the end result desired here is to use the FOB with a recurve for 3D. Interesting concept.




What he said.I find it also tobe Interesting


----------

